# Hindi ko alam kahit ako nagtatanong sa sarili ko.



## jospalato

Can you please help me translate this.

This morning I send this message to my boyfriend.
"Bakit pa pina ibig mo ako ng ganito?" (I found this in this forum)

He answered me:
"Hindi ko alam  kahit ako nagtatanong sa sarili ko. Bakit mo rin ako pinaibig ng kagaya ng pagmamahal mo sakin."

I don't know, even I am asking myself. Because I fall in love the same as you love me.


----------



## Scherle

jospalato said:


> He answered me:
> "Hindi ko alam kahit ako nagtatanong sa sarili ko. Bakit mo rin ako pinaibig ng kagaya ng pagmamahal mo sakin."
> 
> I don't know, even I am asking myself. Because I fall in love the same as you love me.


 
I don't know.  = Hindi ko alam. 
I am also asking myself.  = Tinatanong ko rin ang sarili ko. 
Why did you love me that way? =  Bakit mo rin ako *inibig* ng kagayan ng pagmamahal mo sa akin?

I am having hard time translating the last part because the sentence is not that clear for me.  Let's wait for the others to post their comments.


----------



## DotterKat

_"Hindi ko alam,  kahit ako nagtatanong sa sarili ko. Bakit mo rin ako pinaibig ng kagaya ng pagmamahal mo sakin."

_I don't know why, even I am asking myself the same question. Why did you make me (love you / fall for you) the same way you (love me / fell for me)?


----------

